# Chemical, or could I be pg? Update



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Arghhhhh help please    I'm 10dp5dt today. Yesterday afternoon I did a first response test and a very feint line came up - I mean feint, I thought I was imagining it, but when DH came home he saw it clearly and said it was darker than the line we first had when we conceived dd. Did another first response this morning (not fmu cos that was at 4.30   ) but the line is feinter? Both tests took full time to appear but I'm really fairly sure that they aren't evaporation lines.

So, do you think it's possibly a chemical pregnancy    or could I really be pg? Looking for any similar experience - positive or negative. Going out of my mind right now and I know I'll know either way in a day or two but need to NOW    

Thanks for reading.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

If you're 10dp5dt then that's 15dpEC, in theory similar to 15dpo so I'd have thought the tests were accurate, assuming the test lines came up within the recommended time.  Evaporation lines are those which come up after the advised time.

Not sure there's any reason to believe that it would be chemical pregnancy, unless this is something you've experienced before and obviously concerned about (if so, can understand as we've had 5..that we know of).  I wouldn't read too much into the darkness of the line.  You are only 15dpEC so could be any number of reasons why line isn't really dark....not using first morning pee so more diluted, late implanter, sensitivity of the test and each pregnancy is different so your HCG levels aren't going to be exactly the same anyway.

If unsure then I'd see if you can get some BETA HCG blood tests done as these will show exactly how much HCG in your blood.

Looks promising though  ...our clinic say not to test until 11dp5dt (or 14dpt 2 or 3 day transfers) so you are testing a little early anyway.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks so much Natasha. One minute I'm hopeful and the next telling myself I'm not to don't get my hopes up. My clinic don't really encourage us to have bloods taken but I _can _go in on Monday for bloods if I choose - and it's a long way until Monday 

Will let you know how I get on and will probably be going out later to buy more tests!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Can't you get your GP to do a blood test today or tomorrow and then get another on Monday at your clinic...that way you'll also see how your HCG level is rising ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't even get in at my docs for a couple of weeks   

In the night there was brown gunk when I wiped, sorry TMI    and it's got more today, but definately brown. So I did another test, just so I could call clinic and stop pessaries, but it came up positive. Faint, but came up straight away and is positive. They said it's unusual to spot when on pessaries? Is this true?    so in their opinion all I can do is sit and wait and retest in a couple of days. They don't offer BETA tests so not sure what else to do? Looks like more bad news.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi, I had brown spotting for about 5 days prior to otd while on progesterone support and it continued for about 48 hours after otd and the last supository I'm now 18 weeks almost. I was told that brown spotting although worrying is surprisingly common in early pregnancy I was advised to rest up and take things easy. Congratulations on your BFP hun great news 

Lou x x


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi again, I'm sure your GP will do a blood test for you if you ask. Mine did when I rang for advice she offered to do it straight away x x x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou that's great to read, I'm just too nervous to get my hopes up having had a m/c previously. I've called my EPU who dealt with me last time and I'm going for a BETA test on Monday and they will repeat as is needed.


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

I'm pleased your getting a blood test, good luck and have a relaxing weekend x x x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Nutmeg, just wanted to let you know that I spotted and bled till 18 weeks and was on progesterone for the first 12weeks.  My baby is proof that bleeding doesnt always mean the wosr, and there are loads of women on these threads who've been through the same.  Good luck with the hcg test

Xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks so much, had some more pinky stuff this morning when I wiped but still no flow. Feeling very sorry for myself now though


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Nutmeg, don't lose hope, as the others have said bleeding is common, even though it scares us to death.  You're getting a positive, not negative so it must mean something.  Also, what is a chemical pregnancy and surely the HCg trigger will be out of your system by now?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sabah m said:


> Also, what is a chemical pregnancy and surely the HCg trigger will be out of your system by now?


Yep, the HCG hormone can stay in your body for up to 14 days so should definitely be out of system by now.

A chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. It's detectable on peesticks and blood tests but isn't viable so doesn't make it to scan at around 6/7 weeks so the pregnancy is never visible....I've had 5 of these, all ended before 6 weeks. An early miscarriage is any up to 12 weeks.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

I had a chemical about 18 months ago following last full cycle    and lost beans at about 6 weeks. I have a feeling this is going the same way as last time I had bleeding / spotting on and off since test date to full blown bleeding and this is feels the same.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, went to EPU yesterday who sent me for a scan but nothing could be seen, no sacs or anything but then I was only 14dp5dt then so maybe (hopefully) too early. They didn't do any bloods    which I'm now pretty peeved about, but when you're feeling stressed you just kind of go along with it, right?

Have had terrible, I mean awful heartburn since Sunday night so not been sleeping either. Other than that and the griping pains it's brought, there's nothing. No af pains, no pg symptoms. I took another test this afternoon thinking it would definately be negative but it was still positive (Boots own brand) so I'm now more confused than ever. EPU want me back NEXT MONDAY    for another scan. Oh my goodness, how do I keep sane in the meantime?!?


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh sweety     how scary, why didn't they do the blood test though  Keep the faith, miracles do happen xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

I actually don't know    I was so fed up of waiting around all day when they said come back next week and we'll rescan I just kind of went okay as I thought it was all over anyway. Now not so sure    They mentioned something about IVF hormones but there wouldn't be anything in my system now anyway!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

gl for next scan.strange they would do a scan but not bloods,thought it would be the other way around.gl


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thankyou



wishing4miracle said:


> gl for next scan.strange they would do a scan but not bloods,thought it would be the other way around.gl


Me too!


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Won't be going back on Monday, took a test this morning and the line was so feint it was a chemical   

Thanks for the support, just need to decide what to do now. Consider some immunology tests or go back for some frosties as is


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweety, so so sorry     I am crying with you as I also experienced this on wednessday.  Its so cruel.  Take care xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

sabah m said:


> Sweety, so so sorry    I am crying with you as I also experienced this on wednessday. Its so cruel. Take care xxx


Oh, so sorry for you too (()) Take care x


----------

